# Brammo & Zero Review



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

Very interesting comparison.
The Zero weighs as much as my R1  
forget about the porky Brammo. and interesting comment about it only needing 3 gears instead of 6... that can be modified 

I think Zero's design philosophy will win in the end as soon as consumers understand that electric bikes will only ever be commuters or race bikes because of their limited range compared to gas bikes.
But limited range and all, Ebikes will wipe the floor with a gas bike when it comes to commuting


----------

